# eva V rubber stable matting ??



## hannah28 (9 July 2010)

soooo guys 

going to treat my neddy and kit out his stable with some stable matting for winter, but im undisided between eva or rubber, i am inclining towards eva but wanted to see what you guys think ??
ohh and any companies reccomended


----------



## Dogstar (9 July 2010)

I love my Equimats (EVA). I have them in 3 stables now having started with one to see how I got on with them. Honestly can't fault them, they have made life a lot easier and saved lots of money on bedding. I have never used rubber mats so cannot compare.


----------



## hannah28 (9 July 2010)

hey, there quite expensive online, however had heard if you ring them and ask for there best price they will drop the price ?


----------



## irish_only (9 July 2010)

I've had rubber down for about 6 years, and quite honestly wish I had spent the extra and got EVA. It's much much softer and kinder to the limbs. Rubber is abrasive and can cause callouses, and with some horses they can make their fetlocks sore where they get up and down, which is why we all think fab, no more mucking out huge beds, and then end up putting more and more bedding down. 
I would definitely spend the extra and get EVA.

p.s. Anyone want to buy some used rubber matting some time in the near future lol


----------



## Dogstar (9 July 2010)

If you ring and ask you get a discount or sometimes they have seconds, I got mine at bargain prices


----------



## ihatework (9 July 2010)

I would personally opt for EVA, however be prepared to spend out on the more expensive ones like Equimats. EVA, being much softer than rubber means that over time it spreads out a bit causing the mats to lift & curl. The better the quality of mat the less likely they are to do this.

However the lightness of EVA for lifting to clean/move stables, the ease of cutting/fitting them and the comfort levels they provide far outweighs the spreading issue.

So expensive EVA over rubber, but rubber over cheap EVA.


----------



## brea2006 (9 July 2010)

hi
eva all the way

warmer
lighter to lift
and softer

i got mine from robinsons £50 a mat
it is thicker than green equimat too


----------



## kerilli (9 July 2010)

EVA is definitely warmer, softer (but still impervious to horseshoes etc) and lighter. i have Mayomats (Cowmats) and wouldn't go back to rubber mats now.


----------



## irish_only (9 July 2010)

kerilli said:



			EVA is definitely warmer, softer (but still impervious to horseshoes etc) and lighter. i have Mayomats (Cowmats) and wouldn't go back to rubber mats now.
		
Click to expand...

Kerilli, I bought some cowmats to try in one stable but have found them very slippery, any ideas?


----------



## kerilli (9 July 2010)

irish_only, you could maybe flip them over, what is the pattern like on the other side? mine haven't been slippery at all tbh, even when wet.


----------



## irish_only (9 July 2010)

I've put them smooth side down, slight ridging on the top surface, but my broodmare, even with lots of bedding in, came out of the stable lame behind which I put down to her struggling to get purchase with her feet when she was getting up  as the bedding slid on the mat. (Wood pellets mixed with straw), then just tried wood pellets.


----------



## shirley123 (9 July 2010)

another vote for mayomats from stable comfort, i've got the extra thick ones and would never go back to rubber mats


----------



## hannah28 (9 July 2010)

thanks guys 

eva i think it is, but now the dilema of which company ??
im reluctant to part with £350-£400 for equimats
but is this the price of quality ?
any recommendations??


----------



## maybedaisy (10 July 2010)

We have equimat and cheap eva mats at our yard. The equimats have eva and another compound in them which makes them stronger. You can really tell. The cheaper mats have to be recut every year due to spreading. The equimats don't.

I would pay the extra you'll save money in the long run.


----------



## alquamarim (13 July 2010)

I think equimats have some rubber in as well as eva.  This means they are flexible.

You can get just eva for a good price on ebay.  
They are lighter than equimats but rigid.


----------



## Beans1 (23 February 2012)

Very old thread but does anybody have a UK contact number for Mayomats? Cant sam to find it on the net....


----------

